# The new gen x box



## beuffer420 (May 22, 2013)

So did anyone catch the live feed for the new gen x box? I watched it last night and was pretty impressed. The operating system seems very well thought through and I like the accessibility to tv Internet ect ect. I wish they would have showed some gameplay but to see the trailers they played it looked real smooth. 

Only time will tell for sure but I'm def gonna pick one up when available.


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 22, 2013)

Looks good ill for sure pick one up but wont spend more then 500$...kinda bummed no backwards compatibility& how a disk is only good for one account


----------



## beuffer420 (May 22, 2013)

I hear yas! I'm sure it will have some bumps and all that but all in all it looks prime!


----------



## bunnyface (May 22, 2013)

I was actually mildly annoyed with microsoft. There is a few things that kinda get me, one is this need for it to be like a pc. Just without the ability to future proof it/change the hardware. I get that some people will like that, just like the idea of one box that sits under your tv, instead of the 3 or more people have now. E.g, xbox360,dvd/blu ray player, sat box etc. but when i got my first360, and i am on my 3rd, but thats an issue for later, i got on fine with it, just game games game, like i wanted, then updates later you can now surf the web,facbook, youtube apps and all that crap. Some will like this but for me it shows how the console developers arn't so interested in getting the hardcore gamers onboard,but more get the family on it.. If i wanted that i would buy a wii. 
Im starting to rant and get all over the place being alittle high, so i will keep the rest short. 
Basically i dnt think i will get one for the first yr, im going back to a pc. The main reason being i want cheaper games, i dont want to by a new xbox and have the ring of death happen. Ruined 2 games and the actual box. 2nd xbox just packed up after 3 yrs use, and now having the latest xbox its starting to go.. Gets louder each time i use it. Also the extras are poor quailty. I have 6 controllers and 3 work, actually other manufactures have better quality components. 
was given a kinect for xmas, and thats shit. And the new xbox will have to have this? But i dnt want it. 
HOWEVER, one thing that has it going for it is the lumi room thing, cant remember its name, it projects colours an small images onto the room around the tv., of course not only do u need the attached kinect set up to look at the tv u also need a projector but it is hopefully something that will enhance the games.......
sorry for ranting. So no i wont be gettin the new xbox, or the new PS, im saving for a gaming pc. Also bye bye subscriptions to play online....


----------



## ruffrider (May 22, 2013)

Fuck consoles boys there just money grabs. Computer gaming is the way to go for the same price as the new consoles are going to be you could make a bad ass gaming computer capable of playing games at high FPS and graphics then the consoles will be able to.
Also the console will be out-dated in about a year or so. If you build a system it'll be good for 3 years of so before you have to upgrade again.


----------



## cues (May 22, 2013)

I've got a ps3. What a waste of money. Must have used it 3 times in as many years.


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 22, 2013)

bunnyface said:


> I was actually mildly annoyed with microsoft. There is a few things that kinda get me, one is this need for it to be like a pc. Just without the ability to future proof it/change the hardware. I get that some people will like that, just like the idea of one box that sits under your tv, instead of the 3 or more people have now. E.g, xbox360,dvd/blu ray player, sat box etc. but when i got my first360, and i am on my 3rd, but thats an issue for later, i got on fine with it, just game games game, like i wanted, then updates later you can now surf the web,facbook, youtube apps and all that crap. Some will like this but for me it shows how the console developers arn't so interested in getting the hardcore gamers onboard,but more get the family on it.. If i wanted that i would buy a wii.
> Im starting to rant and get all over the place being alittle high, so i will keep the rest short.
> Basically i dnt think i will get one for the first yr, im going back to a pc. The main reason being i want cheaper games, i dont want to by a new xbox and have the ring of death happen. Ruined 2 games and the actual box. 2nd xbox just packed up after 3 yrs use, and now having the latest xbox its starting to go.. Gets louder each time i use it. Also the extras are poor quailty. I have 6 controllers and 3 work, actually other manufactures have better quality components.
> was given a kinect for xmas, and thats shit. And the new xbox will have to have this? But i dnt want it.
> ...


Maybe you should take care of ur shit bro...i used the same xbox for like 3 years and when it rrod o fixed it myself as for controller ive had the same one for 4 years...paying for online im ok with much better then ps3 online...trying to not grab us hardcore gamers...if u where a real gamer ud be pumped for this and they want non yraditional gamers for more money any company would..just my 2cents


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 22, 2013)

ruffrider said:


> Fuck consoles boys there just money grabs. Computer gaming is the way to go for the same price as the new consoles are going to be you could make a bad ass gaming computer capable of playing games at high FPS and graphics then the consoles will be able to.
> Also the console will be out-dated in about a year or so. If you build a system it'll be good for 3 years of so before you have to upgrade again.


Not truw if u wanna stay on top of pc new upgrades every year and pc shit is spendy...build a gaming pc for the price of a console wtf...dude i couldnt build a bitchen pc that could run games on high graphics for less then 500$ the pc i was gonna build woulda been about 800...then u gotta get a monitor and a nice mouse n keyboard...that shit adds up quick...and pc gaming also requires subscripyions for lots of titles


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

Dannoo93 said:


> Not truw if u wanna stay on top of pc new upgrades every year and pc shit is spendy...build a gaming pc for the price of a console wtf...dude i couldnt build a bitchen pc that could run games on high graphics for less then 500$ the pc i was gonna build woulda been about 800...then u gotta get a monitor and a nice mouse n keyboard...that shit adds up quick...and pc gaming also requires subscripyions for lots of titles


eh I disagree computers games graphics are pretty on a stand still point right now , its almost cheaper just to buy a 600$ laptop and can be able to even play all the top games on max level, so you don't have to build one anymore plus computers are used for everything as well where as console is pretty much just console gaming so you get more for what you pay with computers imho. and actually only a few games require subscriptions most are only buy the game and that's it. but that is no different than paying for Microsoft time and dlc for more than 90% of their games now a days


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 22, 2013)

Imho a 600 laptop is gonna struggle with speed and graphics and laptops are like cell phones out of date in tech in less then a year


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 22, 2013)

The new xbox is going to have a fee to play used games LMAO!!!


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 22, 2013)

Soon all systems will be like that greedy companies...if i recall when u buy a pc game it has u enter a code to regiter it...is it only a one time thing with pc codes or good for multiple...i only use steam reslly if i pc game


----------



## cues (May 22, 2013)

Steam is cool. If I want to play HL2 at a mates, I just put my name and password in. Try that with a ps3. Also, try aiming with a (whatever you call those handset things)


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 22, 2013)

I think fps games are way easier on console more specific xbox controller ps3 controller is too small for my man hands


----------



## bunnyface (May 23, 2013)

Dannoo93 said:


> Maybe you should take care of ur shit bro...i used the same xbox for like 3 years and when it rrod o fixed it myself as for controller ive had the same one for 4 years...paying for online im ok with much better then ps3 online...trying to not grab us hardcore gamers...if u where a real gamer ud be pumped for this and they want non yraditional gamers for more money any company would..just my 2cents


ha or maybe they should make things 'marine proof'. I would also say that i did and do take very good care of my 'shit'.. To a point of exiting everything to turn it off, all the pc style things, I will admit that of my controller pile the first,slightly larger white with silver controller that i still use is probably my first one,,so thats done well,i even managed to fix one of them, it like 3£ for a t11 or whatever screwdriver, or 30-40 for a new controller, thats kinda why i say they aren't the best quailty, the wire connection look liked there were soldered by a child not machine...
and as you say paying for online is OK, but its only okay as it offer some security to it. But not great as my profile has had to be downloaded f knows how many times. And whatever wifi card is in the olde-new xbox isn't very good when there are more than 3 networks available. So a wired connection was a must for my situ 

Also not meaning to be rude but a real gamer knows there are better thing on the horizon, and even now there..


----------



## bunnyface (May 23, 2013)

cues said:


> ?..If I want to play HL2 at a mates, I just put my name and password in. Try that with a ps3.


Can't you do that with a PS3..?..? Really? Like you can do with xboxlive? I didnt know that..
I agree too steam is cool, i like how if you add a game to your wish list and it goes on sale they tell you, and every now and again i see they put games into my library, granted you have to dwnload um but some are okay..
saying that i quite liked how when i downloaded the old hitman for xbox the next day it was on sale for half what i paid then xbox gave me the difference back...


----------



## BluntM8 (Jun 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh I disagree computers games graphics are pretty on a stand still point right now , its almost cheaper just to buy a 600$ laptop and can be able to even play all the top games on max level, so you don't have to build one anymore plus computers are used for everything as well where as console is pretty much just console gaming so you get more for what you pay with computers imho. and actually only a few games require subscriptions most are only buy the game and that's it. but that is no different than paying for Microsoft time and dlc for more than 90% of their games now a days


a $600 laptop will get you nowhere. lol, laptops have onboard gfx.. so for gaming a laptop is a joke, by comparison.


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2013)

BluntM8 said:


> a $600 laptop will get you nowhere. lol, laptops have onboard gfx.. so for gaming a laptop is a joke, by comparison.


that wasnt my point, im saying technology is cheaper for more now so a computer is abetter choice.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

i'm guessing the new xbox/ps4 will probably retail around 600$ ?? (700+ if the "supplies" are low...)

just wait after a few months after it comes out, Fry's should have specials by then~

you can't really compare consoles with PCs --since PCs are upgrade friendly, you can switch out hardware anytime you please.. but gaming with a keyboard+mouse sucks unless its a FPS..


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dannoo93 said:


> Looks good ill for sure pick one up but wont spend more then 500$...kinda bummed no backwards compatibility& how a disk is only good for one account


That is bullshit imo. Their presentation was utter rubbish. The console industry is steering further and further away from its main followers....GAMERS! Too stoned to type but watch these vids of the rundown on the new xbox one. He makes totally valid points...I dont need any of the bullshit extras they are adding..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ekOtn7L1N0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryB-hdtpQRw


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 8, 2013)

getting ps4 hands down especially with the two new metal gear solids coming out. I honestly don't want a system that recognizes my face and voice. Plus the kinect can be hacked by the government just as easy as they can tap your phone so the xbox one is definately a no go. plus ps4 has ddr5 and xbox one has ddr3


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 9, 2013)

Big Trees said:


> getting ps4 hands down especially with the two new metal gear solids coming out. I honestly don't want a system that recognizes my face and voice. Plus the kinect can be hacked by the government just as easy as they can tap your phone so the xbox one is definately a no go. plus ps4 has ddr5 and xbox one has ddr3


"kinect can be hacked by government"?
The ps has PS Move...pretty much the same thing. I own both consoles...will most likely get both new gen consoles...only because each system has a few games that aren't universal (halo, uncharted, metal gear, etc.) Plus...XBL owns PSN.. And I have both...lol


----------



## smokajoe (Jun 9, 2013)

I was super excited for Xbox One, but their restrictive DRM is well.......a massive put off-I have splotchy internet! So ya when my net goes down, I cant game! Guess ill need to smoke more weed to keep me occupied!


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 10, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> I was super excited for Xbox One, but their restrictive DRM is well.......a massive put off-I have splotchy internet! So ya when my net goes down, I cant game! Guess ill need to smoke more weed to keep me occupied!


Its not total DRM...I think its every 24 hours that the xbox one 'checks in' and if your not online you have 1 hour of gaming until its a no go...That is such rubbish imo plus soooo many other factors that make this such a bullshit system...Microsoft really fucked up and they have lost a longtime xbox fan over this bullshit. Not even the reveal of the games at E3 will be enough to bring me back. My XBLA has that many fuckin games I paid for and with no backwards compatibility its either keep the 360 as well as the xbox one or cut my losses on all those purchases. I dont know what Microsoft were trying to achieve but like I said in my earlier post, they have steered away from the gamers a little too much. Check the feedback online from gamer hotspots...The feedback is so bad and they have lost that many fans Sony are gonna be laughing their asses off all the way to the bank. Microsoft gone done fuuuucked up with the one lol


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 10, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Its not total DRM...I think its every 24 hours that the xbox one 'checks in' and if your not online you have 1 hour of gaming until its a no go...That is such rubbish imo plus soooo many other factors that make this such a bullshit system...Microsoft really fucked up and they have lost a longtime xbox fan over this bullshit. Not even the reveal of the games at E3 will be enough to bring me back. My XBLA has that many fuckin games I paid for and with no backwards compatibility its either keep the 360 as well as the xbox one or cut my losses on all those purchases. I dont know what Microsoft were trying to achieve but like I said in my earlier post, they have steered away from the gamers a little too much. Check the feedback online from gamer hotspots...The feedback is so bad and they have lost that many fans Sony are gonna be laughing their asses off all the way to the bank. Microsoft gone done fuuuucked up with the one lol


Would it be that hard to plug ur 360 in if you want to play certain games?


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 10, 2013)

On a more positive note, I can't wait to fuck with my buddy's system by saying "switch to TV" while he's playing a game on it. 

Did Microsoft elaborate about whether there's it'll only recognize the user's voice? Seems like if someone said "Hey, did you watch _King of the Hill_ last night?" the system would hear "Watch _King of the Hill_&#8203;" and swap over.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 10, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> On a more positive note, I can't wait to fuck with my buddy's system by saying "switch to TV" while he's playing a game on it.
> 
> Did Microsoft elaborate about whether there's it'll only recognize the user's voice? Seems like if someone said "Hey, did you watch _King of the Hill_ last night?" the system would hear "Watch _King of the Hill_&#8203;" and swap over.



It has voice recognition. Will only work with the owners voice. I was thinking the same thing for a while.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 11, 2013)

It's intrusiveness is what is going to keep me from buying it. I don't want voice and face recognition in my house. I'm with shazMo09 on that.

A whole new type of warrant is going to be created. Ones for gaming devices and passive intrusions.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 11, 2013)

I've just decided to go back to PC gaming.


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 12, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> "kinect can be hacked by government"?
> The ps has PS Move...pretty much the same thing


Ya but the move and eye aren't needed to use the system.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Jun 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It's intrusiveness is what is going to keep me from buying it. I don't want voice and face recognition in my house. I'm with shazMo09 on that.
> 
> A whole new type of warrant is going to be created. Ones for gaming devices and passive intrusions.


Yup thats how i feep if i get one it will get unplugged from wall when not in use
Ps4 is looking good imo the ps3 was alright hopefully ps4 will be better


----------

